# How come I can't run commands that root can?????

## Cyris

I have added /usr/bin; /usr/local/bin; /usr/sbin; /usr/local/sbin to my PATH but I still get command not found on certain commands that root has no problem finding.  What am I missing here?

----------

## pjp

root probably uses stuff in /bin and /sbin.

----------

## rizzo

Yeah add /sbin.  Although I'll throw in the obligatory comment that the */sbin directories are only in root's path for a reason.  Normal users shouldn't be using them.  There I said it.

----------

## Cyris

Fair enough/  Thanks for the info, /bin and /sbin didn't even cross my mind for some dumb reason.

----------

